# Working for Al Tayer and Relocation Package



## angtye21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to the site. Hubby, son (7 yrs) and I might come out to Dubai to work. It's possible that there is an employment opportunity with Al Tayer on the horizon for him. With an anticipated salary of approx 275000 AED does anyone have a rough idea of what relocation package we should be looking at. 

Also, does anyone out there work for Al Tayer group of companies - they appear to be a reputable company, still expanding etc. We would be really grateful to hear of any experiences that might help us with our decision.

Additionally I am in the RAF and would really like to know if there are any opportunities with the UAE Air Force for women but I can't find any links to it, even through their MOD equivalent web site. Can anyone let me have any info?

Hope to hear from you! Thanks.


----------



## KiwiBobUAE (Dec 14, 2009)

*Al Tayer and Air Force*

Al Tayer group has been around since 1979, so predates all of the Dubai market hype. Head of the group is also the head of RTA, the group that built the Dubai Metro

Tip when searching for information about armed forces in UAE. use google dot ae, not dot com. Also business websites e.g. AMEINFO etc



angtye21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the site. Hubby, son (7 yrs) and I might come out to Dubai to work. It's possible that there is an employment opportunity with Al Tayer on the horizon for him. With an anticipated salary of approx 275000 AED does anyone have a rough idea of what relocation package we should be looking at.
> 
> ...


----------



## angtye21 (Jan 4, 2010)

KiwiBobUAE said:


> Al Tayer group has been around since 1979, so predates all of the Dubai market hype. Head of the group is also the head of RTA, the group that built the Dubai Metro
> 
> Tip when searching for information about armed forces in UAE. use google dot ae, not dot com. Also business websites e.g. AMEINFO etc


Many thanks for the info - every little helps!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

angtye21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the site. Hubby, son (7 yrs) and I might come out to Dubai to work. It's possible that there is an employment opportunity with Al Tayer on the horizon for him. With an anticipated salary of approx 275000 AED does anyone have a rough idea of what relocation package we should be looking at.
> 
> ...



A salary of AED 22,900 per month is not a lot for a family if you have to pay for your own accommodation. The financial feasibility will depend on what else is offered and you would need a housing allowance of around AED 180k pa, school fees paid of at least AED 40k per annum, as well as annual return flights and monies towards the cost of the move (request at least AED 30k).

I doubt there would be anything for you with the UAE military. They don't exactly offer equal opportunities in the military here.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

-


----------



## simon41 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi there

Did you accept the job offer from al tayer? Do you know what relocation package are they offering? Accomodation will be taking almost half of your salary though.

What is your husband applying for? I am also looking for an opportunity to move to dubai but not sure whether it is a good move. Is it stable than in UK or worse? Can you save more by working there than in the uk?

I am in the retail industry. Any thoughts please?


----------



## Nead (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,
I've been offered a position with Al Tayer. 
Can anyone tell me about their experience from working with them and if they are a good and fair employer. I'm Irish. 
Do they take your passport, relocation allowance?
Tks x


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nead said:


> Hi all,
> I've been offered a position with Al Tayer.
> Can anyone tell me about their experience from working with them and if they are a good and fair employer. I'm Irish.
> Do they take your passport, relocation allowance?
> Tks x


Which division of Al Tayer? Motors?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Basically the UAE is not so attractive anymore for europeans than it was up to 2008. Not only the rents have gone down also the salaries (in many cases to "0"). It is more a market for the cheap labourers (Indians, Phillipinos, Pakistanis etc.). They still earn a very good salary compared to their home countries but for the europeans it is just a little bit better or the same. If you get the gross salary paid that you had in your home country and due to the none existing income tax of course you have a big benefit but from my experience it is not the case anymore and also the allowances are not paid anymore. In my home country I just get the salary and no allowances, It is my responsibility to cope with it.


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

Kawasutra said:


> Basically the UAE is not so attractive anymore for europeans than it was up to 2008. Not only the rents have gone down also the salaries (in many cases to "0"). It is more a market for the cheap labourers (Indians, Phillipinos, Pakistanis etc.). They still earn a very good salary compared to their home countries but for the europeans it is just a little bit better or the same. If you get the gross salary paid that you had in your home country and due to the none existing income tax of course you have a big benefit but from my experience it is not the case anymore and also the allowances are not paid anymore. In my home country I just get the salary and no allowances, It is my responsibility to cope with it.


Typical self-absorbed European mentality. How can it be 'a little bit better or the same' with such massive unemployment rates in Europe?

The fact of the matter is that ANYWHERE is better than Europe right now.


Anyways, back to topic:

I worked for a competitor of Al Tayer motors, and i will say two things:

1) very few good things were said about Al Tayer Motors. VERY few.
2) They make it extra hard for their staff to leave/change jobs
3) Salaries are not really the highest in the market, but they are decent for sure.


----------



## Nead (May 11, 2011)

Tks for the feedback all. I've been offered a job within their insignia group which is their retail luxury group. 
How do they make it difficult to leave or change jobs. Is this where the passport comes in? 
Anyone work for the insignia group? 
Do they stick to their contracts ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nead said:


> Tks for the feedback all. I've been offered a job within their insignia group which is their retail luxury group.
> How do they make it difficult to leave or change jobs. Is this where the passport comes in?
> Anyone work for the insignia group?
> Do they stick to their contracts ?


I can't comment about Al Tayer but if you wish to change jobs in the UAE, you are required to obtain a No Objection Certificate (NOC) from your employer. The only exception to this being if you have worked for a company for 2+ years, are employed or will be employed by a freezone authority, government or semi-government company.

You should also check the terms and conditions of your contract. Oftentimes, employers will insert a clause preventing you from working for their competitors for a certain period of time.

For the record, it is illegal for an employer to hold on to their employees passport. You do have to hand over the passport to get your residence visa stamped but the employer should return the passport to you immediately afterwards.

Whatever you agree with an employer, make sure that they include it in the contract.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

junkymoe said:


> How can it be 'a little bit better or the same' with such massive unemployment rates in Europe?


Without getting into the discussion as such - economically, there ain't no such thing as one "Europe"... just compare e.g. Greece with Germany and you'll find that economic growth, GDP, employment rates etc. differ *significantly*.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^ SLOW CLAP ^^^

I'm so bored by these type arguments. It really is simple. If you prefer another country, go live there. Easy. Thats why I am here.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> ^^^ SLOW CLAP ^^^
> 
> I'm so bored by these type arguments. It really is simple. If you prefer another country, go live there. Easy. Thats why I am here.


Exactly. :focus:


----------



## Nead (May 11, 2011)

There is really little point in replying to a thread unless you're going to be constructive.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Personally, I would not even consider working for a "non-western" company in Dubai.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I did work for Al Futtaim, and generally quite enjoyed it. Like any company some is good, some is shambolic.


----------



## katherine1985 (Aug 15, 2011)

Generally the salary in Al Tayer is not the best, neither is the package. The worst thing was resigning. The company charges you about 2 000 Dhs for "visa charges" which should not be paid by the employee but the employer in fact. Paradoxically, it's better to just take off without notice or get fired so that you can avoid these charges


----------

